# Best size VST for a Classic?



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

i know im posting a lot, but ive got new toys







im looking into VST filter baskets but not sure which size i should go with, i currently dose 15g for a double shot so i assumed the 15g basket would be the one but i have read that the standard gaggia basket is 18g, i dont intend on going bottomless pf yet so its got to fit in the standard portafilter, so which should i go with the 15g or the 18g?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Either. It doesnt matter what the standard basket size is. If you usually dose 15, stick with that I say.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

thats good enough for me, 15g it is, now i just have to not buy it till next week as ive already spent too much this week!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Just to confuse matters, If I were you I'd get a bottomless portafilter before a new basket. I think you'll get a greater taste improvement from being able to diagnose and correct any tamping/dosing problems apparent using the bottomless than you would with the VST upgrade.

That's what I found anyway, but let's face it - you're going to end up buying both so it doesn't really matter!

I seem to have a habit of nullifying my own post by the end of it.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

What's the reason for dosing 15g?

Is it because you can't fit more in? I have the 18g VST basket and I like it. Although saying that I'll probably pick up at 15g at some point to try it out


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

i think its just an old habit really, my carezza seemed to like a bit of an overdose of the "standard" 14g or itd blonde a bit early and i guess its just stuck since then. if im honest my real reluctance to get the 18g basket is using larger doses, i already get through a mountain of coffee! but i suppose its only a few grams and if it results in a better shot then maybe its the way to go. damn you all youre making me think again!









oh and NOBODY say anything about a PID, just dont even get me thinking about it!


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> I have the 18g VST basket and I like it. Although saying that I'll probably pick up at 15g at some point to try it out


Does the 18g fit the standard portafilter or do you have to use the bottomless one?

I've got a 15g and it fits both.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

thats a very good point and one i need the answer to as well


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it fits the standard one but I got mine at the same time so the VST just went straight into bottomless without even trying it in the standard PF. I'll check when I get home if you like.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

15 and 18 both fit my Classic PF


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I've a spare 18g vst if interested


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks, think im leaning towards the 18g, maybe, i think.......







and god help me ive been looking at PID kits, theres no way i can afford one for a good while though so its ok for now at least, ive also the OPV mod to be thinking about, but again all in good time.

i may consider taking you up on that geordie-barista, but it may be easier for me to just grab one when im at has bean next to save the hassle of sorting shipping and payment and whatnot


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

Do VST make a 7 gram?


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

they do but i havent seen one from a uk seller, heres one on an aussie site though http://www.coffeeparts.com.au/accessories/vst-filters


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

You can get a 7g VST basket from Square Mile Roasters.

http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/vst-7g-basket

It steps in at the bottom and so requires a specially sized tamper (40mm I think).


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

Great, thanks- I'm using about 9 grams in a Gaggia single basket for a 6 oz cappuccino and (now) getting great results after about 6 months practice and doing the OPV


----------



## ronipoon (Jun 2, 2012)

Vst basket has a higher rim than the gaggia stock basket n u will not lock it at 6 o'clock position but rather at 7 o'clock position depending on the softness of your group head gasket


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks, I have a VST 15 but i don't need it, is the 7 gram VST ridgeless?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

All VST baskets come in ridged and ridge-less varieties but I think Square Mile only sell ridged varieties.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------

